
The Tools of Technomadics (2004) - jacquesm
http://microship.com/resources/technomadic-tools.html
======
apricot
I remember reading "Computing Across America" on Compuserve back in the
eighties, as it was happening. At first I wasn't sure whether it was a true
story or an elaborate fiction. Reading the stories written in raw ASCII code
on an 8-switch handlebar chording keyboard, and downloaded through my 1200-bps
modem with its flickering red LEDs, as the words appeared on a slow-phosphor
amber monitor, I really felt like I was living in the future, and everything
was possible.

------
contingencies
Fantastic! As an avid cyclist (though usually not with laptop) and traveller
in the same tradition, currently getting back in to sailing (just did 30km on
a catamaran yesterday[1]), this was a real eye opener. Thanks for sharing
_jacquesm_!

One thing that stood out to me was the mental gymnastics people used to put up
with doing re: input in the early days of computing. Really shocking by
today's standards.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zVBFCPGWIOkI.kO9umGpF...](https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zVBFCPGWIOkI.kO9umGpFgO8w)

------
oftenwrong
I'm sitting here smiling, but I don't even know what to think. That was such
an insane and amusing story. It raises some interesting questions about
technology and how it relates to freedom, and the pursuit of a happy life.

> ...neither cost nor weight nor even sanity were allowed to interfere with
> the development of a state-of-the art technomadic adventure platform.

------
jedanbik
What a cool guy. Amazing that he managed to get decent looking enclosures set
up for all of that equipment.

------
sprior
BEHEMOTH was just a ploy to get free burritos at the Taco Bell drive
through...

